
String Interpolation in Clojure - fogus
http://muckandbrass.com/web/display/~cemerick/2009/12/04/String+Interpolation+in+Clojure
======
pmjordan
_Strings cannot be used within interpolated expressions; e.g. this will cause
a straightforward parse exception_

This ought to be pretty straightforward to fix by escaping the quotes via \"

~~~
cemerick
Sure, but that's not what you'd like to have happen in the end (though it
works in a pinch). I mentioned it because it was one of the issues that is
insurmountable from userland right now.

~~~
francoisdevlin
cemerick, I've hacked both Ruby & Clojure, so I can comment on the way Ruby
handles stings.

Ruby has a concept of a 'string', as opposed to a "string". 'This is strict
input, no escapes' "This is input with escapes"

I think that the suggested \" method is the best solution in Clojure.

------
tmountain
Super cool.

